# Solarforce L2 impressions (Cree R2 5-mode)



## adept1 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am amazed at the quality/price ratio on this light.

For $35 including shipping I got the L2 w/ 18650 body & 5-mode R2, holster, 18650 battery, and short body. I didn't even notice it came with a holster when I ordered it, and it's actually a very nice holster!

Pros:

Price
The machining is excellent on mine, all the color (black) matches, the internals are clean and free of tool marks.
Compatibility with Surefire parts
Ergonomics
Cons:

I wish the beam had a little more spill.
I wish the beam tint was a bit less cool.
I will definitely be ordering more Solarforce products in the future.

I am having a small issue though... I can't seem to get the memory function to work reliably. It's supposed to remember the last setting if you click an hold for 2 seconds while turning the light off. I've tried it many times and most of the time it didn't work for me. I'm probably just doing it wrong. Any advice?


----------



## old4570 (Apr 9, 2009)

I havent seen memory offered since getting my first L2 ..

I got my 2nd L2 this week and no memory . 

Ive ordered a L2 Body , and will buy one more Mini L2 , but I have not seen Memory as an option for some time .


----------



## adept1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comment. No wonder I can't get it to work!

In that case I guess I feel kinda misled...

http://www.solarforcestore.com/servlet/the-1029/18650-FLASHLIGHT/Detail

The SKU includes "R2M" which is supposed to be the 5-mode R2 with memory. If you look at the R2M LED sold by them as a drop in, it does state that there's a memory function. If I had known there was no memory I would have ordered the single mode one.

Oh well... I'm planning to put an MC-E or P7 in it eventually anyway, and purchased it mainly because it's a high quality, inexpensive P60 host.



old4570 said:


> I havent seen memory offered since getting my first L2 ..
> 
> I got my 2nd L2 this week and no memory .
> 
> Ive ordered a L2 Body , and will buy one more Mini L2 , but I have not seen Memory as an option for some time .


----------



## LightJaguar (Apr 9, 2009)

I got the L2 not long ago and it has quickly become one of my favorite flashlights (like just about every other flashlight that I own. 
I was a bit disappointed however at the output. The one that I got was claimed to an R2 which I doubted but I bought it anyways. 
I was expecting something as bright as my 5 mode Ultrafire C1 but it was dimmer. The single mode ultrafire C1 is even brighter.
On the good side this flashlight has one of the best tints that I have ever seen on a LED flashlight and that includes my Surefire ones. Its a warm tint that brings out the colors much better then all my other LED lights. I have some dessert and Jungle camies left over form my days in the military.
I was comparing my different LED flashlights with them and the solarforce did the best job at bringing out the different colors on the camies.
Also for some reason I thought that the L2 that I got was optimized to run on a 18650 but it appears to be brighter using 2 CR123s.
By the way where did you get your combo from?
Maybe you should post it in the market place under the other "other auction notices".


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 9, 2009)

Received my 3rd Solarforce today. 
Now to wait for my MC-E and Malkoff M60 drop-ins


----------



## Moonshadow (Apr 9, 2009)

> . . . click an hold for 2 seconds while turning the light off.


I have a fairly recent L2 and it simply remembers the last mode you used. No need to press and hold when switching off. Click on, bump to change modes, and switch off. That's it - next time you switch on it should be in the same mode you left it. 

That's how it works on mine anyway.


----------



## old4570 (Apr 9, 2009)

adept1 said:


> Thanks for the comment. No wonder I can't get it to work!
> 
> In that case I guess I feel kinda misled...
> 
> ...



Sorry - No mention of memory !


----------



## Zatoichi (Apr 9, 2009)

I see no mention of it either.


----------



## adept1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> I see no mention of it either.



True, there's no explicit mention, but the R2M LED is supposed to have memory (look under the LED section), and the product code of what I bought included R2M in the name, hence I thought it was using the R2M LED.

It's a case of confusing product codes...

Anyway it's still a fantastic light for the price!


----------



## adept1 (Apr 9, 2009)

LightJaguar said:


> I got the L2 not long ago and it has quickly become one of my favorite flashlights (like just about every other flashlight that I own.
> I was a bit disappointed however at the output. The one that I got was claimed to an R2 which I doubted but I bought it anyways.
> I was expecting something as bright as my 5 mode Ultrafire C1 but it was dimmer. The single mode ultrafire C1 is even brighter.
> On the good side this flashlight has one of the best tints that I have ever seen on a LED flashlight and that includes my Surefire ones. Its a warm tint that brings out the colors much better then all my other LED lights. I have some dessert and Jungle camies left over form my days in the military.
> ...



I ordered it from solarforcestore.com. The short body was not part of the combo, but cost an additional $10 on top of the $25 for the combo.


----------



## Jimdo (Apr 10, 2009)

I am a dealer (here in the states) for Solarforce, the L2M 5 mode is indeed (supposed) to be the 5 mode light with the memory feature...
This is not a difficult feature to access by any means, simply turn the light off in whatever mode you want to start in the next time you turn the light on it and (assuming it has been a couple of seconds) it should turn on in the same mode that you turned it off in....
I am assuming that you prolly do NOT have the actual 5 mode LED with the memory feature, simply because it is soo easy to use... That is one of the number one selling points to this light, the user interface is just so simple...
Believe me, as I have sold several hundred of the L2's in multiple configurations. This light, for the money, simply cannot be beat.
Nevertheless, if your having problems with the 'memory' feature of your light, it is prolly because you actually don't have the 'memory' feature on your LED. This can be problematic when ordering from sources oversees.
Just my two cents...


----------



## DHart (Apr 10, 2009)

I recently bought three L2 lights from solarforcestore with R2 5-mode lamps. They work with memory no problem. I'm very pleased with all of mine! I also ordered a few 3.7v R2 lamps which are great as well. And amazingly, the L2's are $25 each including complete flashlight, 18650 rechargeable cell, holster, AND shipping! Phenomenal deal for a truly great flashlight.

http://www.solarforcestore.com/servlet/the-18650-FLASHLIGHT/Categories


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 10, 2009)

Jimdo said:


> I am a dealer (here in the states) for Solarforce, the L2M 5 mode is indeed (supposed) to be the 5 mode light with the memory feature...
> This is not a difficult feature to access by any means, simply turn the light off in whatever mode you want to start in the next time you turn the light on it and (assuming it has been a couple of seconds) it should turn on in the same mode that you turned it off in....
> I am assuming that you prolly do NOT have the actual 5 mode LED with the memory feature, simply because it is soo easy to use... That is one of the number one selling points to this light, the user interface is just so simple...
> Believe me, as I have sold several hundred of the L2's in multiple configurations. This light, for the money, simply cannot be beat.
> ...


 
Where is your webstore, Jimdo? I'd like to see what you are offering, as I am considering a Solarforce order.


----------



## Jimdo (Apr 10, 2009)

Currently I do not have a website, unfortunately...
However, I do own / operate a brick and mortar storefront (guns, knives, tactical equipment, accessories, etc.) located in southern Illinois, and I exhibit at many gun and knife shows around the St. Louis, MO. area.
That being said, I do plan on getting a website up and running as soon as possible featuring Solarforce lights, Olights and some new and upcoming brands. When that happens, I will do my best to let the fine folks here on the candlepowerforums, know the web address.
However, if your in the So. IL. area my store address is as follows...
J & J Guns and Knives
509 Mallard Lane
World Shooting and Recreational Complex
Sparta, IL.
62286


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 10, 2009)

I received a Solarforce L2 R2M 18650 combo from Solarforcestore earlier this week.

I too thought it wasn't remembering the last state it was in when I turned it off, but I was not waiting long enough between shutting it off and turning it on again (i.e. I was playing with my new toy).

EDIT: I'm not so sure anymore. If I turn the light off and then turn it on within a few minutes, it jumps to the next mode. 
If I leave it off for half an hour or so, it comes back on in high mode.

The odd thing is that sometimes it does seem remember what mode it was in :thinking:


----------



## NightIntoDay (Apr 11, 2009)

The Solarforce L2 I just bought from solarforcestore seems to be acting the same way...not sure I mind because I prefer that it comes on the "High" setting. Great light for the price, I think i'm going to buy another one and put a drop-in it. 

I'm currently running this light with 2 x RCR123's, I'm thinking about buying a 18650 for better runtimes but wondering if it will be as bright with 1 x 18650?


----------



## Abyssos (Apr 11, 2009)

Will the R2 version have better runtime than the Q5 version??? TIA


----------



## DHart (Apr 11, 2009)

NightIntoDay said:


> I'm currently running this light with 2 x RCR123's, I'm thinking about buying a 18650 for better runtimes but wondering if it will be as bright with 1 x 18650?



Solarforce L2 with Solarforce LC-1 R2-M 5-mode 4.2v-8.4v lamp - the output with a single 18650 is _the same_ as with 2*RCR123's, but MUCH longer runtime with the 18650! The 18650 is definitely the way to go with these. 18650's are sweeeeet!!!


----------



## NightIntoDay (Apr 11, 2009)

DHart said:


> Solarforce L2 with Solarforce LC-1 R2-M 5-mode 4.2v-8.4v lamp - the output with a single 18650 is _the same_ as with 2*RCR123's, but MUCH longer runtime with the 18650! The 18650 is definitely the way to go with these. 18650's are sweeeeet!!!



Just wondering any test on the runtimes with a 18650? Thanks


----------



## adept1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> I received a Solarforce L2 R2M 18650 combo from Solarforcestore earlier this week.
> 
> I too thought it wasn't remembering the last state it was in when I turned it off, but I was not waiting long enough between shutting it off and turning it on again (i.e. I was playing with my new toy).
> 
> ...



This is exactly how mine works. If I wait a while, it'll come on again in high. If I don't wait long enough, it'll cycle to the next mode.


----------



## KRUPPSTAHL (Apr 11, 2009)

i own several solarforce lights / parts.

i agree - very hard to beat for the money.

the Klingon looking strike bezel - is extremly well manufactured...

and not easy to make.


----------



## DHart (Apr 11, 2009)

NightIntoDay said:


> Just wondering any test on the runtimes with a 18650? Thanks



Here ya go... I did a little testing a couple of days ago. All cells used were fresh off the charger.

First, two different Solarforce LC-1 R2-M 5-mode lamps, one a 3.7v and the other a 4.2-8.4v lamp:

Solarforce 3.7v lamp = EV of 4.9 at 29" ceiling bounce

Solarforce 4.2v-8.4v lamp = EV of 4.9 at 29" ceiling bounce

So, no difference in output from a single cell.

Then I compared them for runtime, each with a single 18650 unprotected cell. They ran for 3 hours on high output setting until I shut them off when voltage dropped to about 3v. During the 3 hour period, the output of each lamp gradually decreased. (Apparently these Solarforce lamps are not regulated? I initially assumed they were.) 

Output measured in EV as a direct beam measurement (non bounce) from the lamp at about 9'. Measuring intervals were not uniform (next time they will be!), but this will give an idea of how they dropped:

=========R2 3.7v==R2 8.4v
12:25:00 PM=== 8.1=====8.0
12:33:00 PM===	8.0=====8.0
12:57:00 PM===	7.9=====	7.9
01:07:00 PM===	7.8=====	7.8
01:20:00 PM===	7.7=====	7.8
01:33:00 PM===	7.6=====	7.8
01:46:00 PM===	7.5=====	7.7
01:54:00 PM===	7.4=====	7.6
02:01:00 PM===7.4=====	7.6
02:11:00 PM===	7.2=====	7.5
02:25:00 PM===	7.1=====	7.4
02:46:00 PM===	6.8=====	7.2
03:02:00 PM===	6.4=====	6.7
03:14:00 PM===	5.9=====	6
03:21:00 PM===	5.6=====	5.5
03:29:00 PM===	5.4=====	5.1

Interestingly, the output dropped a little quicker with the 3.7v version. Which may be more of a function of the two different cells rather than a difference of the two different lamps. There are a variety of different reasons which could explain why the results were as they were... which is applicable, I'm not sure.

Also interesting, I compared ceiling bounce output on two identical SKU Solarforce lamps (LC-1 R2-M 5-mode 4.2v-8.4v) and got EV 4.9 with one and EV 4.0 with the other.... that's a considerable difference in output for what is supposed to be the exact same lamp!

I am a confirmed believer in single-cell lights, I just don't want to be bothered with two cells in a flashlight, for a variety of good (in my view) reasons. And when it comes to a 6P size flashlight, there's nothing better than an 18650 in my opinion. So when I ordered my L2s from the solarforce store, In addition to the 4.2-8.4v lamps that the flashlights came with, I ordered some 3.7v R2 lamps... and those are what I use, powered by AW protected 18650s. I also have a strong preference for Malkoff M60 lamps for my 6P and 3P flashlights.

I also metered two of my Malkoffs:

M60 w/2*16340 EV 5.2 (ceiling bounce)

M60 w/1*18650 EV 5.1 (ceiling bounce)
M30 w/1*18650 EV 5.4 (ceiling bounce)

M60 w/1*16340 EV 5.1 (ceiling bounce)
M30 w/1*16340 EV 5.3 (ceiling bounce)

The output from the M60 is very close to that of the M30, but with an 18650, the M60 will run for an eternity compared to an M30. The M60 is my favorite Malkoff lamp.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 11, 2009)

Aren't the R2M 5-mode modules 3.7V-8.4V?

That's whats shown for the black and gray 18650 packages I bought.


----------



## jake25 (Apr 12, 2009)

There are 5 Mode 3.7V dropins. I have some in stock.


----------



## DHart (Apr 12, 2009)

The lamps that came with my silver-grey colored 18650 Solarforce L2's are described on the lamp label as Solarforce R2-M LC-1 4.2v-8.4v 5-mode lamps.

The drop ins that I bought separately are described on the label as being Solarforce R2-M LC-1 3.7v 5-mode.

For the most part, as you can see from my test results ~above~ the two lamps perform relatively on par with each other with a single 18650.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 12, 2009)

Interesting. 

The label on the drop-in of my black L2 R2M 5-mode simply says Super Bright R2. No voltage range or anything else printed on them.

I'll be interested to see what the one is the grey one that should arrive this week.


----------



## DHart (Apr 12, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Interesting.
> 
> The label on the drop-in of my black L2 R2M 5-mode simply says Super Bright R2. No voltage range or anything else printed on them.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what the one is the grey one that should arrive this week.



I got one of those "Super Bright" labeled lamps in an Ultrafire light I ordered from DX. No voltage, no branding, that's it. Doesn't seem that it is a Solarforce lamp, but they might all come from the same production line; who knows.

Where did you buy your L2 with the "Super Bright" lamp from, the solarforcestore?


----------



## jake25 (Apr 12, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Interesting.
> 
> The label on the drop-in of my black L2 R2M 5-mode simply says Super Bright R2. No voltage range or anything else printed on them.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what the one is the grey one that should arrive this week.


Black Rose

Where did you order your light from? Usually the 1 Mode R2 will say "Solarforce" on it, the 5 Modes have a colored sticker. Purple for 3.7V 5 Mode and I think Red for 3.7-8.4V 5 Mode

Edit, thats weird how it came from the Solarforce store. I'll ask around for you


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 12, 2009)

DHart said:


> Where did you buy your L2 with the "Super Bright" lamp from, the solarforcestore?


Yes, I bought it from solarforcestore.

I bought one of the L2 R2M 18650 packages that included the battery.

I also ordered a grey L2 R2M 18650 package but haven't received it yet.


----------



## Disco888 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just ordered an L2 R2M----Anybody got an idea on time to get to the UK?

Also with regards the dropins--why are there 2 R2 dropins? One 3.7v the other 3.7-8.4v, does the 3.7v have any advantage over the more useful looking (to my novice eyes) drop in with the wider voltage range???

Disco


----------



## Disco888 (Apr 12, 2009)

Also wot is the extension tube for on solarforcestore? there is no info, is it the length and size of an 18650????


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 12, 2009)

There are two sizes. One is for second 18650 cell, the other one is shorter - for third CR123 (or 2x17500).


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 12, 2009)

Disco888 said:


> Just ordered an L2 R2M----Anybody got an idea on time to get to the UK?


Can't really help with that. Mine took 9 days, including weekends, to get from Hong Kong to the middle of Canada.



> Also with regards the dropins--why are there 2 R2 dropins? One 3.7v the other 3.7-8.4v, does the 3.7v have any advantage over the more useful looking (to my novice eyes) drop in with the wider voltage range???


The wider voltage range gives you the option of running 2 16340 (RCR123) cells in addition to single cells like a 17670 or 18650.


----------



## DHart (Apr 12, 2009)

Black Rose... that's interesting... that some of the L2's come with Solarforce branded lamps and others come with just "Super Bright" branding.


----------



## DHart (Apr 12, 2009)

Disco888 said:


> Just ordered an L2 R2M----Anybody got an idea on time to get to the UK?
> 
> Also with regards the dropins--why are there 2 R2 dropins? One 3.7v the other 3.7-8.4v, does the 3.7v have any advantage over the more useful looking (to my novice eyes) drop in with the wider voltage range???
> 
> Disco



If you have a 6P size light and want to run with an 18650 or 17670, or 2*RCR123, then get the wide voltage model. If you want to run the lamp in a 6P with an 18650 or 17670, or in a 3P with a single RCR123, the 3.7v model is fine. Aside from those considerations, and from what I've observed, they are similarly bright with somewhat similar running characteristics.

See my post (#22, above)


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 12, 2009)

DHart said:


> Black Rose... that's interesting... that some of the L2's come with Solarforce branded lamps and others come with just "Super Bright" branding.


I thought it was a bit odd but I still have a 5-mode R2 module - that's the main thing.

My grey L2 R2M 18650 shipped today, so I'll see what it has in it sometime next week. 

I should send a note to Solarforce store and ask why I have a "Super Bright R2" module in my Solarforce light and see what they say. 
I don't think it really matters; all of these modules are probably coming from the same factory and they just put different "brand" stickers on them.

Of course if I put 2 16340 cells in it and it goes  then I'll know I didn't get the module I was supposed to get (3.7 - 8.4).


----------



## NightIntoDay (Apr 12, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> I thought it was a bit odd but I still have a 5-mode R2 module - that's the main thing.
> 
> My grey L2 R2M 18650 shipped today, so I'll see what it has in it sometime next week.
> 
> ...



I checked my light (Solarforce L2 5-mode R2) and it also says "Super Bright R2" and I've been using 2 x 16340 cells it in for the last 3 days or so no problems so far.


----------



## DHart (Apr 12, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> I don't think it really matters; all of these modules are probably coming from the same factory and they just put different "brand" stickers on them.



I think that's probably true... I hope someone who knows for sure will chime in.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 15, 2009)

What color host L2s are available? I've seen "aluminum alloy", is that silver? How tan is "sand"? Is the black gloss or flat? Other colors?

Whats the best place to order? I want hosts/parts, but not the klingon bezel...


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 15, 2009)

Link to thread about colors:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228985

Where to buy? I think solarforcestore.com is the best and most reliable place.


----------



## Zatoichi (Apr 15, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> How tan is "sand"? Is the black gloss or flat? Other colors?



I have the black and sand colours. The black is glossy, a bit like Maglites. The 'sand' is matt and looks pretty much sand coloured to me. I prefer the sand finish.


----------



## NonSenCe (Apr 15, 2009)

Danm you guys! 

with weary eyes last night at 3.30am i just surfed thru the cpf, and thought to finally read the few threads of this solarforce light. big mistake. 

as i ended up buying one. L2 r2 18650

sheesh. i dont need it per se. i do have the tk11 for that size.

i am not sure if i even want it that bad.. had been eyeing other lights. (warm tinted and flood lights and such)

but it was cheap and you guys made it sound like a good deal. 

-hmm i guess i must test it as is, and then order a warm tint drop-in for it, if its worthy of one.

-dropin options were the main reasoning i gave to myself for buying it

-second reason: cheap.
-third reason: i have no lights coming. the ones i have ordered have arrived already. need a cheap fast fix. hahahhaha.


----------



## Zatoichi (Apr 15, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> but it was cheap and you guys made it sound like a good deal.



It really *is* a good deal.  And, I think they're quite worthy of a nice drop-in, but you'll see when it arrives. I just hope they maintain their standards which have earned them popularity.


----------



## Slash5 (Apr 15, 2009)

If you are looking to play with drop ins, you can get a complete Solarforce light less dropin module for under $15 on Ebay.
I've got a black and a Gunmetal on their way.
And MCE and R2 ramping modules shipped and XR-E Q2 warm module backordered.


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Apr 15, 2009)

I've got two L2s with R2 single-mode dropins in them, and I have to say that I'm completely blown away with them. Got one on a "what's this light like then?" whim and went and ordered a second one to keep in the car.

For the money, you can't beat it.

UK CPF'ers - I've found a UK Solarforce official dealer, and their prices BEAT eBay most of the time for L2s and Solarforce dropins. Apparently they'll be getting the L1 torches in soon as well. 

Service I've had from them is top rate too. You can find them at: http://www.kmnw.co.uk/solarforce.htm (I AM NOT AFFFILIATED WITH THEM. Just a happy customer).


----------



## Zatoichi (Apr 15, 2009)

TallNHairyDave said:


> UK CPF'ers - I've found a UK Solarforce official dealer, and their prices BEAT eBay most of the time for L2s and Solarforce dropins.



Mine are from the same place. Excellent service and fast UK delivery. Got my Surefire's from him too.


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 15, 2009)

I have been saying for years the Solarforce L2 is an awesome flashlight for it's versatility, modular configuration and overall quality of construction with the low price in mind--definitely a bang for the buck flashlight! Flashlight Express has the best deals and has a kit that comes with 1 head, 1 P60LED Cree XR-E R2 WC module, 1 L2 18650 body, 1 L2M body, Tailcap and Lanyard Ring for $29.90 shipped. If you don't mind the shipping time it takes (like all Asian dealers using standard air mail), they seem to offer the best deals on Solarforce products.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 15, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Of course if I put 2 16340 cells in it and it goes  then I'll know I didn't get the module I was supposed to get (3.7 - 8.4).


I received my pair of TrustFire protected 16340s today.

Put them in the L2 and it worked fine...no  :thumbsup:

Didn't seem to be any brighter than when using the unprotected 18650 that came with the light or an AW protected 17670.


----------



## DHart (Apr 16, 2009)

Black Rose... I think you'll find that an 18650 will serve you better than two 16340s in most circumstances. I've come to the point of using a single cell (18650 if possible, if not, a 17670) in all of my "6P-size" (2*16340 size) lights and using my 16340s only in my single cell lights. *18650s simply ROCK!* :twothumbs


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 16, 2009)

I just tried using 2 16340s to see if my drop-in was what was advertised since I got a Super Bright R2 with no voltage ranges shown.

I plan on using only 18650 or 17670 cells in all my 2xCR123A lights - much safer and better runtime.


----------



## DHart (Apr 16, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> I just tried using 2 16340s to see if my drop-in was what was advertised since I got a Super Bright R2 with no voltage ranges shown.
> 
> I plan on using only 18650 or 17670 cells in all my 2xCR123A lights - much safer and better runtime.



Right on, brother! I'm there with ya. Enjoy the light, my friend!


----------



## rmteo (Apr 16, 2009)

My 5-mode L2 module also says "Super Bright R2" on the label. Tried it with 2x 16340 - no problems. As far as I can tell, no difference in brightness compared with 18650.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 21, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> I thought it was a bit odd but I still have a 5-mode R2 module - that's the main thing.
> 
> My grey L2 R2M 18650 shipped today, so I'll see what it has in it sometime next week.
> 
> I should send a note to Solarforce store and ask why I have a "Super Bright R2" module in my Solarforce light and see what they say.


My grey L2 R2M arrived today :thumbsup: What a gorgeous colour....looks almost like dark titanium.

This one has a red banded Solarforce R2-M 4.2V-8.4V LED module in it.

The Solarforce module seems brighter than the Super Bright R2 module that came in my black L2. 
I think the Solarforce module has a cooler tint, which might be why it seems brighter.
The Solarforce module is a little bit shorter and has what looks like an all brass pill, whereas the Super Bright module has an aluminum/brass combo pill.

*EDIT:* The Solarforce module also has mode memory, which the Super Bright R2 5-mode does not.

It also came with a different battery than my black L2 R2M. 
This one is a 3.7V 2800 mAh ICR 18650 cell. It has TX21G033111 printed on it. No other markings on it to indicate who the manufacturer might be.

*EDIT 2:* After letting the battery come up to room temperature for a few hours, it only registers 2.8V


----------



## supasizefries (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey guys I just got my L2 R2-M today and it seems to have mode memory.  I ordered mine from the solarforce store. Man, for the money, this light is really hard to beat. Build quality is excellent IMHO. Size and ergonomics are really to my liking. I ordered it with an extension tube in case I want to run with 2 18650's. I'm happy with this light all around. Since building my [email protected] P7, I'm a little spoiled with output though. Modding this light is in my future. :candle:


----------



## NonSenCe (Apr 23, 2009)

Grey one arrived today (or yesterday) ordered it on 15th and it is 23rd now. one week delivery time! 

and it is pretty light! real puurdy lookin one! 

the ano is good.. didnt see any mistakes in it. and the color, it is fantastic..no, seriously, i REALLY like the color!  

the general feel and gribbability is nice.. knurlings and shape is fine.. at the same time its smooth enuff and easy to hold and still gritty enough.. and the bezel has the lugnut shape so it wont roll of the table. also the indentations inside the bezel covering the lense are nice touch. me like it. 

memory mode too! and that is great feature for me as i do like them start low! 

reverse clicky is one i dont like. ( i like momentary action in my lights) but i knew this before i ordered it. so cant complain.

*but for 25$ it cost.. its a GREAT value. *i am happy with it. 

i am afraid i must order more of these at some point. because, it is just too  pretty to go into my toolbox in the car. i thought to chuck it in there originally but now, umm just cant .. not until i have scratched or dented it.. i just should of bought the black one instead to avoid this dilemma. HAHAH :shakehead


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 23, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> Grey one arrived today (or yesterday) ordered it on 15th and it is 23rd now. one week delivery time!


Ordered 03-29, shipped 04-03, 3 weeks later nothing... I've never lost a package and I hope it's not my first time


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 23, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Ordered 03-29, shipped 04-03, 3 weeks later nothing... I've never lost a package and I hope it's not my first time


You are in the UK aren't you?

My L2G-R2M-18650 shipped on 04-14 and I received it 04-21. 
The customs entry point for these packages gets several inbound flights from Hong Kong daily, so packages arrive from Hong Kong very quick....faster than from the US actually :thinking:

Not that this helps now, but I asked SolarforceStore about tracking options and they will add tracking for you if you ask for it. They said it would add an extra day onto the shipping time.


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 23, 2009)

I just noticed something and I think I won't get it at all. Quote from email:


> Your items were shipped, it takes about 2-3 weeks to Portland.
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> ...


I live in Poland not Portland...


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh snap!!!

Hopefully that was simply a typo on their part in the e-mail.


----------



## DHart (Apr 23, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> Grey one arrived today (or yesterday) and it is pretty light! real puurdy lookin one!
> 
> the ano is good.. didnt see any mistakes in it. and the color, it is fantastic..no, seriously, i REALLY like the color!
> 
> ...



Yeah! I've got two grey 18650 L2's and a grey L2m and they are so beautiful I can't treat them like beaters, dang it!  The only thing I'm not happy about the grey ones is Surefire doesn't make a Z59 tail cap in grey to match the L2! 

Here's a seriously great set-up: a black 18650 L2 with R2 lamp assembly ($25 for complete light, R2 5-mode lamp, holster, and 18650 cell including shipping from solarforce store) mated with a Surefire Z59 tail cap ($42) would be superior 6P (at $67). You get a 5-mode R2 lamp in a high quality 6P host with Surefire's great Z59 tailcap! Sweet. And the lens retaining ring on the Solarforce bezel is stainless steel vs. the cheesy black plastic ring on the Surefire 6P bezel. That's a real hot ticket for a moderate price in my view.


----------



## notsobrite (Apr 24, 2009)

i just got my two gunmetal L2's yesterday. i'm really happy with the build quality, except both of mine have swirl marks in the area where the logo is. packaging could use some work though- two flashlights in their holsters in an envelope, and that's it. inside the lights were the two free 18650 batteries. they have no name on them but they look like blue trustfires, and they're 3.6 volt, 2200mah rated, which is strange because the site says they need 3.7 volts. they work at 3.6 but when i put a 3.7 volt battery in they are noticably brighter- i'm wondering if i should ask them about that?


----------



## jake25 (Apr 24, 2009)

Do you know if the trustfires are protected by any chance?


----------



## jenskh (Apr 24, 2009)

notsobrite said:


> i just got my two gunmetal L2's yesterday. i'm really happy with the build quality, except both of mine have swirl marks in the area where the logo is. packaging could use some work though- two flashlights in their holsters in an envelope, and that's it. inside the lights were the two free 18650 batteries. they have no name on them but they look like blue trustfires, and they're 3.6 volt, 2200mah rated, which is strange because the site says they need 3.7 volts. they work at 3.6 but when i put a 3.7 volt battery in they are noticably brighter- i'm wondering if i should ask them about that?


I think that it is the same kind of Li-ion batteries even if they call it 3.6 or 3.7 V. You should just charge the batteries up to close to 4.2 V and I guess the output will be the same.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 24, 2009)

jake25 said:


> Do you know if the trustfires are protected by any chance?


No they are not.

One of the ones I received had really low voltage and apparently is unsafe to use.


----------



## supasizefries (Apr 24, 2009)

I agree with the people saying that this light may be too nice to just throw in a toolbox and get beat up. I originally bought my L2-R2M for a beater light but just like it so much I can't bare to see it get knocked around in the toolbox. Maybe I'll buy another one to use as a beater. :thinking:


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 24, 2009)

supasizefries said:


> I agree with the people saying that this light may be too nice to just throw in a toolbox and get beat up. I originally bought my L2-R2M for a beater light but just like it so much I can't bare to see it get knocked around in the toolbox. Maybe I'll buy another one to use as a beater. :thinking:



Crazy, isn't it?


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 24, 2009)

supasizefries said:


> Maybe I'll buy another one to use as a beater. :thinking:


That won't work either 

I'm considering getting a WF-50xB to use as a beater light.


----------



## Zatoichi (Apr 24, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> That won't work either
> 
> I'm considering getting a WF-50xB to use as a beater light.



I know where you're coming from there, but I kind of disagree. I used to have this attitude to my watches, ie: wear my least favourite cheap watch as a beater, but even for a beater I like to get pleasure from using it. So now I'll use cheap-ish watches and lights that I really like for beaters. 

Solarforce L2's are great for this, because they're so cheap while still being reliable, attractive and a pleasure to use. It's a bit of a rut when even your cheap but nice lights don't see as much use as they deserve.

If my calculations are correct (I bought my Solarforces in UK currency), there's only about $5 between a WF-50*B and an L2 w/ R2. Go for it! Get an L2 in your least favourite colour if it helps. :twothumbs


----------



## wykeite (Apr 24, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Crazy, isn't it?


 
Sad evenoo:.

My beater light is a C1 Ultrafire, it gets shoved around the floor when I'm under vehicles, thrown into boxes with tools and is generally shown little respect because if it fails I have others:laughing: as we all do. It's held me in good stead for well over a year and now has a Dereeelight 3SD in it, back to Solarforce.

I don't want my Solarforce lights to develope the character, patina and generally abused look of the C1 but they're not going to be safe queens either. I've bought an L2, L2M and the lantern. What a brilliant concept and a good product. I've also got on order a 18650 extension tube and a L2-S4 tailcap. I can then start really playing.

Can't wait for that Turbo head.


----------



## wykeite (Apr 24, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> Get an L2 in your least favourite colour if it helps. :twothumbs


 
Excellent!

They do pink ones?


----------



## notsobrite (Apr 24, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> No they are not.
> 
> One of the ones I received had really low voltage and apparently is unsafe to use.



the ones i got are protected. i don't have a meter so i couldn't check the voltage, but they did work when i got them. my drop in's say "super bright R2". i use a tool belt at work and the L2's fit perfectly, so here's my new edc:twothumbs i just hope i don't lose these lights like i did my last two


----------



## DHart (Apr 24, 2009)

notsobrite said:


> i just got my two gunmetal L2's yesterday. i'm really happy with the build quality, except both of mine have swirl marks in the area where the logo is.



WOW... I have the same machining swirls in the logo area on all of my L's and I think it looks cool! 




notsobrite said:


> inside the lights were the two free 18650 batteries. they have no name on them but they look like blue trustfires, and they're 3.6 volt, 2200mah rated, which is strange because the site says they need 3.7 volts. they work at 3.6 but when i put a 3.7 volt battery in they are noticably brighter



Just charge 'em up :shrug: .... they work great... there is no measureable output difference in mine compared to AW protected black 18650's. :thumbsup: Getting a semi-decent 18650 pretty-much-for-free is nice! I use 'em in my beater light (see below)



supasizefries said:


> I agree with the people saying that this light may be too nice to just throw in a toolbox and get beat up. I originally bought my L2-R2M for a beater light but just like it so much I can't bare to see it get knocked around in the toolbox. Maybe I'll buy another one to use as a beater. :thinking:



Yep... as another member here, I have an Ultrafire C1 (w/Solarforce R2-M 5-mode lamp and blue 18650 cell) as my "beater light" (it wobbly tailstands too)... I take it out to the hot tub at nights where I don't care if it falls on the ground, in the tub, whatever, and use it in situations where damage is more likely.  Theoretically, that's what a Solarforce should be suited for as well... but, yes, they're just toooo nice (especially in the silvery-grey color!)!  There is a *huge* quality difference between the Ultrafire C1 and the Solarforce L2/L2m...  for the little difference in price, it's probably nutty NOT to use the Solarforce L2 as a beater and pass on the Ultrafire C1 altogether.  Oh well... if ya got the C1 already, beat the heck out of it and spare the primo L2s!


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 24, 2009)

How do you guys get rid of that oily smell from the lube they use while maching these lights?


----------



## rmteo (Apr 24, 2009)

My L2's do not have an oily smell - in fact they don't have any smell at all.

In any event, the lube/coolant used during machining has been removed chemically before anodizing so the smell can't be from that.


----------



## DHart (Apr 24, 2009)

No smell on my L2's, L2m either....


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 24, 2009)

Both of mine have what I perceive to be a light oil smell.

I wiped the black one with a kleenex last night and some black residue came off it. 
I think I'll try some 99% isopropyl alcohol that I normally use to degunk threads and see if that gets rid of it.


----------



## supasizefries (Apr 24, 2009)

Haha, I'm glad there are other flashaholics that feel the same way I do about these lights. I'm liking this light more and more. Great quality build at a bargain price. It's the kind of light that I want to take care of but won't be too upset if I were to destroy it or lose it. I used it last night to illuminate my mother's tire while I removed a nail and plugged it. Because of the shape of the head, I could lay it on it's side on a small step ladder without it rolling off. For it's size, this light has lots of throw IMHO. I was amazed at how far I could illuminate things with it. In the future, I'll see if I can take some far reaching beam shots.

Question for people with the L2M (mini L2): What pill came with the light? I've been window shopping at the solarforcestore and all the L2M's I see have the 3.6-4.2 v pill. It'd be nice if the L2M's came with the wider range pill so I could attach the RCR123 extension if I ever wanted to run the light with 2 123's. I guess I could always get another drop-in for it down the road.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 24, 2009)

You could request the wider range drop-in when you order it.

The owner of SolarforceStore seems very accomodating from the brief discussion I've had with him.


----------



## old4570 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep , I dropped the 8.4 pill into my L2m as it has a much wider output level and a much lower Lo ..

Lo runs o.o7A compared to the 4.2 pill that pulls o.35A to o.4A ..
SO with a Good batt the 8.4pill should offer close to 10 hours on Lo in a mini body 1 x RCR123A 3.7v

Both my 4.2's are now in 18650 bodies . and the other 8.4 is in my 2 x 18650 Body/set up [ L2-long ] which should give around 40Hours on Lo 

The 4.2 pills are brighter , as they draw over 1A , my first one draws over 1.4A , and with the right batt pulls 1.7A @ the tail end . My 2nd 4.2 is not quite so power hungry , and tops out around 1.4A 
Not bad for R2's


----------



## jenskh (Apr 25, 2009)

Is gunmetal and silver grey the same color?


----------



## king2penn (Apr 25, 2009)

Is it possible to use 3x18650 batts or even 4x18650 batts for the L2?


----------



## old4570 (Apr 25, 2009)

king2penn said:


> Is it possible to use 3x18650 batts or even 4x18650 batts for the L2?



The single mode Pill is rated to 18volts .. But they recommend 12v as max . 

So in theory ? a few more 18650 extensions .


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 25, 2009)

jenskh said:


> Is gunmetal and silver grey the same color?


I think so.

The grey L2 I ordered looks more like gunmetal/dark titanium than grey.


----------



## iWiLL (Apr 25, 2009)

UltraFire WF-503B Cree R2-WC 230-Lumen LED Flashlight - Grey (DX 19617)
Solarforce L2D-R2M-18650 (solarforcestore)

I got both lights today and did a quick comparison.

The finish of both lights is nice, the UltraFire WF-503B has some very small scratches, the Solarforce is flaw less.
The head of the UltraFire WF-503B I received has a big dent, must have happed prior shipping, because the package was fine (I hope I will get a new one).

The colour of the WF-503B is olive ore olive-grey, all parts have a slightly different shade.
The switch on the Solarforce is quite hard.
The Surfire compatible threads on the Solarforce are great, the threads on the UltraFire, on the other hand, are very small and flat.
The Solarforce came with a blue, unprotected 18650 battery (not from Solarforce) and a Solarforce holster.

The single mode dropin that came with the UltraFire is labelled "Super Bright R2" and seems to be a bit brighter than the 5-mode Solarforce dropin (red label, with memory mode).

The damaged head:


----------



## DHart (Apr 25, 2009)

iWiLL said:


> UltraFire WF-503B Cree R2-WC 230-Lumen LED Flashlight - Grey (DX 19617)
> Solarforce L2D-R2M-18650 (solarforcestore)
> 
> I got both lights today and did a quick comparison.



The Ultrafire also has what looks to be the same or similar cheesy black plastic lens retaining ring that Surefire uses on the 6P. The Solarforce L2 with flush bezel lens retaining ring, on the other hand, uses a beautiful stainless steel retaining ring - very nice for accessing the lens without marring a soft plastic ring..

You might want to compare the finishing on the edges of the lens... on my Ultrafire, the lens edge is sharp, rough and raw, whereas on the Solarforce, the lens edge is smooth and nicely finished. I think the Solarforce lights are in a whole league well-above Ultrafire, for just a few more dollars.


----------



## iWiLL (Apr 25, 2009)

DHart said:


> You might want to compare the finishing on the edges of the lens... on my Ultrafire, the lens edge is sharp, rough and raw, whereas on the Solarforce, the lens edge is smooth and nicely finished. I think the Solarforce lights are in a whole league well-above Ultrafire, for just a few more dollars.


Yes indeed, the lens and the sealing is very nice on the Solarforce. I am pretty sure the Ultrafire has just an o-ring or not even that, but there is no way to open my smashed Ultrafire head.
No doubt, the Solarforce L2 is the better light and the better deal, but I have to admit I like the Ultrafires olive colour.


----------



## jake25 (Apr 25, 2009)

I Will Solarforce makes a gunmetal color which is pretty simliar to OD


----------



## rmteo (Apr 25, 2009)

As jake25 mentioned, the gunmetal color L2 is very similar to WF-503B.


----------



## s.c. (Apr 25, 2009)

just got my 5-mode R2. It really is unbeatable for the price. I do have a question though. Is it normal to have a delay when switching modes? My other multi-mode lights change instantly, this one seems to take its time, probably only several tenths of a second.


----------



## DHart (Apr 25, 2009)

s.c. said:


> just got my 5-mode R2. It really is unbeatable for the price. I do have a question though. Is it normal to have a delay when switching modes? My other multi-mode lights change instantly, this one seems to take its time, probably only several tenths of a second.



I have two Solarforce R2-M 5-mode 4.2v-8.4v red/orange label lamp assemblies. One is sluggy like yours... and the strobe speed is sluggy. The other is sprightly in mode changes and strobe speed. Interestingly, the sprightly changing one has 25% less output on high than the sluggy one. Overall, the consistency of the red/orange label R2 modules is very disconcerting.

In addition to that, the sluggy one has same high output whether single cell or two cells, whereas the sprightly one has good out put with two cells but much less output with a single cell. Perhaps the one lamp has a boost circuit in it and the other does not? In any event, these two samples are NOT built the same, even though the labeling and appearance is identical.

On the other hand, I have three Solarforce R2-M 5-mode 3.7v purple label lamp modules which are virtually instantaneous in mode changes, sprightly in strobe speed, and much hotter output. I ordered the 3.7v lamps to replace the multi-voltage lamps as I prefer to power my 3P's and 6P's with single cells (16340 in the 3P's and 18650 in the 6P's). I've been very happy with the Solarforce purple label 3.7v 5-mode R2-M lamps.


----------



## s.c. (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for replying. I figured as no one else has mentioned it, mine is the minority. The delay is rather annoying. Also, does the PWM on med and low bother anyone else? It is rather evident on low on mine.


----------



## Norm (Apr 25, 2009)

iWiLL said:


> I am pretty sure the Ultrafire has just an o-ring or not even that, but there is no way to open my smashed Ultrafire head.


The Ultrafire does have an O ring under the lens.
The WF-503B I have (also from DX) arrived in pristine condition, fingers crossed that they replace at least the head for you if not the whole light.
Norm


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 25, 2009)

s.c. said:


> just got my 5-mode R2. It really is unbeatable for the price. I do have a question though. Is it normal to have a delay when switching modes? My other multi-mode lights change instantly, this one seems to take its time, probably only several tenths of a second.


The Solarforce LC-1 5-mode with memory that came in my Grey L2 is a little bit sluggish between mode changes.

The Super Bright R2 that came in my black Solarforce L2 changes modes quickly.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 25, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Both of mine have what I perceive to be a light oil smell.
> 
> I wiped the black one with a kleenex last night and some black residue came off it.
> I think I'll try some 99% isopropyl alcohol that I normally use to degunk threads and see if that gets rid of it.


 FYI, I wiped both of my L2s down with 99% isopropyl alcohol and the oily smell is now almost completely gone.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 30, 2009)

You may recall that I noted in one of the Solarforce L2 threads that the black L2 R2M that I had received had a Super Bright R2 5-mode drop-in that did not have memory.

I also received a grey L2 R2M that came with a Solarforce branded LC-1 R2 5-mode with memory.

Today I received a drop-in.

It looks and functions exactly like the Solarforce LC-1 (red label) with one exception....it has a Super Bright R2 sticker :candle:



Sooooo....simply based on the three 5-mode drop-in samples I have here in front of me: 

if you have a Solarforce R2M with a Super Bright R2 5-mode drop-in that has an all brass base, you probably have a 5-mode with memory.
if you have a Solarforce R2M with a Super Bright R2 5-mode drop-in that has an aluminum/brass combination base, you probably have a 5-mode without memory.


----------



## NonSenCe (Apr 30, 2009)

..sigh..

now im without my solarforce..:scowl:

friend of mine stole it. 

he saw it. 
eyes glazed over. 
and yanked it out of my hand.
muttered something like "its mine, preciousssss.."
and kept looking at it "looks like titanium but aint.. sweet"
i said "you want one too..?"
he said "no, i keep this one.."

so i said "umm..fine, i order myself another one then"

and while he went to dark room to play with it..
i went to his wallet 
and took 30 out of it. :wave:

-ordered new one just now. 

maybe will later get one of those sets with cr123 body too.. and possibly need to get few more next week if my friends coworkers like it too (much)


----------



## old4570 (Apr 30, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> ..sigh..
> 
> now im without my solarforce..:scowl:
> 
> ...



Yeah !! That'l happen ..


----------



## phantom23 (May 4, 2009)

After long waiting, Solarforce L2 sand is in my hands:twothumbs






Finish is somewhere between glossy and matt. A littke bit more copper than gold hue. I got it with noname 2800mAh unprotected cell, 3,7-4,2V module has only R2 sticker on it:






First impressions - nice finish, good threads, bright on high, too bright on med and low, ugly beam.


----------



## adder (May 5, 2009)

guys i am looking for a flashlight around 30$ and in bessiebenny part 4 review there is a review of the solarforce SF6-R2 https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199062
is that different from the light mentioned in this thread in terms of light output,since in the bessiebenny review the SF6-R2 has a light output of 4300lux and there are other flashlights like the ultrafire WF-400 with cree Q2 that has higher ouput of 5400lux,not to mention the test shots also confirm the same.

also i came across this light https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2878285&postcount=286 and this one has a cree Q5 output of 10500 lux and if u follow the KD link in that review it has now been replaced by the cree R2 version *SKU: S004798 *which according the KD own test has a 15000 lux at high.so i am confused is the solarforce mentioned in this thread the same as the one mentioned in bessibenny review if not how does it compare to the other lights that i mentioned.


----------



## old4570 (May 5, 2009)

Throw / Measured by finding the hottest part of the beam on a light meter about one meter from the flashlight . 

Light box readings are more about total output . 

Throw can be good if you need to see stuff a real long way away , but total output might be better around the house where lighting up dark corners is better with more spill / flood so you can see more .. Like lighting up the entire back yard rather than part of it ... 

If you want something for around the house , DX has plenty of SSC P7 flashlights to chose from , from $30 and up .


----------



## adder (May 5, 2009)

old4570 said:


> Throw / Measured by finding the hottest part of the beam on a light meter about one meter from the flashlight .
> 
> Light box readings are more about total output .
> 
> ...


 
well the SSC P7 lights look good but how do they compare to the cree R2 flashligths in terms of run time and the heat.
also is SF6-R2 the same as the current solarforce L2 R2 version available.


----------



## ByrdWyngs (May 5, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> First impressions - nice finish, good threads, bright on high, too bright on med and low, ugly beam.


Just curious, what is it about the beam you don't like? I've read most of the stuff here on the L2, and don't remember seeing any other remarks that negative.


----------



## phantom23 (May 5, 2009)

Cree rings around the hotspot - dark and yellow ones. Somebody said it's ok with new models but it's not. Hotspot itself is narrow with no corona.


----------



## Wiggle (May 5, 2009)

Mine is like that too, not pretty on walls but looks just fine in normal use.


----------



## Zatoichi (May 5, 2009)

Wiggle said:


> Mine is like that too, not pretty on walls but looks just fine in normal use.



Mine too, pretty much like my other Cree lights. I managed to make the hotspot bigger by adjusting the pill in the reflector.


----------



## tbenedict (May 5, 2009)

I may have missed it, but has any one posted beam shots of these?


----------



## Wiggle (May 5, 2009)

tbenedict said:


> I may have missed it, but has any one posted beam shots of these?


 
I've posted beamshots in the link in my sig, but they are outdoor so it doesn't show the rings he's talking about. It's also the single mode, not multi but I'm sure the beam profile is going to be pretty similar.


----------



## NightIntoDay (May 5, 2009)

Solarforce L2 R2 5-mode Beamshot on white wall... about 2-3 from the wall. You do notice the cree rings on a white wall but in use they don't bother me at all and outside I'm very happy with the throw and the spill. I may try and take a few more shots tonight I'm on my lunch break and don't have time to take any more...


----------



## phantom23 (May 5, 2009)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198624
http://www.ledmania.cz/recenze/solarforce-l2

Mine looks like that. Very noticeable rings + awful tight hotspot with no corona. It's also noticeable outdoors, look at the grass in second link (huge dark ring).


----------



## Zatoichi (May 5, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Mine looks like that. Very noticeable rings + awful tight hotspot with no corona.



Have you tried adjusting it? IIRC screw it further into the reflector to get a larger hotspot.


----------



## phantom23 (May 5, 2009)

Yes, hotspot is wider indeed but still "flat" - no corona, no brighter center. Besides yellow ring is tighter=brighter. I think it's impossible to get nice beam from D26 reflector and XR-E.


----------



## Zatoichi (May 5, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> I think it's impossible to get nice beam from D26 reflector and XR-E.



Well yeah, I've yet to see one I'd call beautifull. :sigh: Still, I'm satisfied with both the Solarforce and DX "R2"s for the price.


----------



## fishx65 (May 6, 2009)

How do these compare to a Surefire 6P as far as quality goes? After putting a cheap DX R2 in my old 6R/6P, it has become my most used torch. I'm thinking about picking up another 6P or this Solarforce.


----------



## jake25 (May 6, 2009)

For Price vs. Quality I'm willing to put money that the Solarforce is better.

When you get up to the HA Surefires, ya those are great machining.

However the Solarforce L2 is a very strong competitor. Not to mention that you can get a L2, batteries, charger and a holster for the price of a 6P

That's just my 2cents

Surefires are great, I own a C2 but I think the L2 is a perfect light. The machining is on par if not better than the 6P


----------



## DHart (May 6, 2009)

I've got a bunch of Surefires and they're great lights for sure. I've also got a number of Solarforce L2s/L2ms. If considering a Surefire 6P vs. a Solarforce L2, I'd take the L2 without any hesitation... they're that good and priced unbelievably low. Solarforce has a formidible competitor with the L2/L2m line... very high quality.


----------



## fishx65 (May 7, 2009)

Wow! I can't believe what I'm hearing about the quality of these low-cost lights! I'm gonna have to order me a few tonight to see what all the fuss is about! Think I should get the 5 mode or single? I'm hoping that the Solarforce R2's are as nice as the two single modes I got from DX. I think I'm gonna order one black and one gunmetal. Are the batteries and charger that come with the package deals any good? I'm still running primarys in all my 123 lights.


----------



## oldpal (May 7, 2009)

Is anyone worried about using the 18650 batteries that come with the Solarforce L2s from the Solarforce Store? I guess that they are unprotected. If I get the L2 combo, should I throw the supplied 18650 away and get some AW protected 18650s? Thanks for any info.

Hugh


----------



## supasizefries (May 7, 2009)

oldpal said:


> Is anyone worried about using the 18650 batteries that come with the Solarforce L2s from the Solarforce Store? I guess that they are unprotected. If I get the L2 combo, should I throw the supplied 18650 away and get some AW protected 18650s? Thanks for any info.
> 
> Hugh



I think people's experiences with the included battery varies to an extent. So far, the blue unprotected battery that came with my L2 has yet to fail for me.


----------



## DHart (May 7, 2009)

You should get AW protected 18650 cells because those are about as good as it gets... but no reason to toss out the freebie blue ones that come with the lights... use 'em... they work. And when the day comes when they don't, then toss 'em (er... recycle them).


----------



## Black Rose (May 7, 2009)

supasizefries said:


> I think people's experiences with the included battery varies to an extent. So far, the blue unprotected battery that came with my L2 has yet to fail for me.


I think I am the only one to pipe up so far about getting a bad cell.

Considering that Solarforce Store sent me a replacement R2M drop-in with memory for free, I'm not going to complain about getting a bad cell that was basically free to begin with.
I'm using AW 18650 and 17670 cells in the L2s anyway.


----------



## oldpal (May 7, 2009)

DHart said:


> You should get AW protected 18650 cells because those are about as good as it gets... but no reason to toss out the freebie blue ones that come with the lights... use 'em... they work. And when the day comes when they don't, then toss 'em (er... recycle them).



Thanks, I'll do just that.



supasizefries said:


> I think people's experiences with the included battery varies to an extent. So far, the blue unprotected battery that came with my L2 has yet to fail for me.



That's good to hear. I guess that I will need to watch the blue one pretty close while recharging to not overcharge it.



Black Rose said:


> I think I am the only one to pipe up so far about getting a bad cell.
> 
> Considering that Solarforce Store sent me a replacement R2M drop-in with memory for free, I'm not going to complain about getting a bad cell that was basically free to begin with.
> I'm using AW 18650 and 17670 cells in the L2s anyway.



I wouldn't complain either.

Thanks guys for the battery info.

Hugh


----------



## NonSenCe (May 12, 2009)

My L2 arrived yesterday! (second one as the 1st one changed ownership.. i forgot to mention that i took 30euros from the wallet not 30$ -its about 40$, not bad for light i paid 25dollars)

but with this one i have a small problem with. the battery i got with it shows 3.2volts in multimeter but do not light up the L2 (havent dared to try it on more expensive lights that use 18650s yet. if it would somehow fry one of them i would hate myself)

i tried to recharge it. and my DX charger dont recognize it at all.. no red light indicating charging. (other batteries i have work fine in it)

-oh its from solarforcestore too just like the 1st one-

on battery it says:
TR 18650 2800mah 3.7v
The voltage of full charge and cut-off discharge is 4.2v and 2.75v

that would mean its trustfire (tr) and protected right??

its different to the blue trustfires i got from DX that it doesnt say Trustfire in bold letters in it. 


**Otherwise the flashlight is just as nice as the 1st one! works great and looks awesome.


----------



## Zatoichi (May 12, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> but with this one i have a small problem with. the battery i got with it shows 3.2volts in multimeter but do not light up the L2



Unless I'm missing something, 3.2 volts is generally considered flat as a pancake for this type of battery.


----------



## supasizefries (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like you got a DOA battery.


----------



## NonSenCe (May 12, 2009)

down low yes. but dead empty as far as i know is at or under 3.0v. 

(so have i noticed with my other batteries. the blue trustfires have died in my TK11 at 2.80-2,85 just as the protection circuit suggests.)

and the previous L2 worked fine at 3v. (i like to test my lights how they behave  )

but the charger dont even start to charge at all this one that came with the solarforce. it behaves like there is no battery there, or its fullycharged. (which my multimeter says it aint)


----------



## Zatoichi (May 12, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> down low yes. but dead empty as far as i know is at or under 3.0v.
> 
> (so have i noticed with my other batteries. the blue trustfires have died in my TK11 at 2.80-2,85 just as the protection circuit suggests.)



Maybe it's a bad cell, but bare in mind the minimum voltage the module requires may be higher than that at which the cell's protection kicks in. 

If you have a look around the battery forum, it seems generally accepted that 3.5v is flat. I realise this may allow a safety margin though.


----------



## Black Rose (May 12, 2009)

The drop-in needs 3.7V under load to power up.

The battery does not have enough voltage to light it up.

Since it won't even charge, it seems to be worse than the one that I received that was bad.


----------



## boomhauer (May 12, 2009)

*Re: 5-mode memory*

Perhaps this is old news, but I'll share it anyway. Here is the solarforcestore's response to my question about memory with the various pills:

---------------------------------
Dear George

The SolarforceStore has sold 30 pcs in total without memory. It is an error from the manufacturer.

We will sell 5-mode with memory only in the coming order.

The bulbs are the same with Solarforce Label or Super Bright label, they are from the same factory.

Thank you

Raymond
------------------------------

So there you go - whether they be labeled Solarforce or Super Bright, all multi-mode versions should have memory going forward.

With that out of the way, I'm very much looking forward to jumping on the Solarforce bandwagon.


----------



## rmteo (May 12, 2009)

I purchased six 5-mode L2's in the last month. The first order for a single L2 came without memory - however, Raymond agreed to send a replacement module free. The second order of five L2's all came with memory.


----------



## Black Rose (May 12, 2009)

rmteo said:


> The first order for a single L2 came without memory - however, Raymond agreed to send a replacement module free.


Same with me.

Raymond is a good guy to deal with :thumbsup:


----------



## linterno (May 12, 2009)

Last Saturday I received from Solarforcestore my gray L2 shipped April 26, 2009. It is labeled "Super Bright L2" and has memory.



Black Rose said:


> Raymond is a good guy to deal with :thumbsup:


I completely agree. Good deal with Raymond.


----------



## NonSenCe (May 12, 2009)

edit: and the faulty battery is in recycling bin now.. i quit on it. 

yeah both of mine have been with memory. 

memory mode was one of main reasons i chose to take a leap with this light.. as i HATE strobe and sos in general.. but as a car flashlight for accident or distress need the strobe is useful. but i still want my lights atleast to start on the mode where i left it if not low by default. 

next up. i might have to order yet another one and get a warm tint drop in to it.


----------



## DHart (May 12, 2009)

boomhauer said:


> *Re: 5-mode memory*
> 
> Perhaps this is old news, but I'll share it anyway. Here is the solarforcestore's response to my question about memory with the various pills:
> 
> ...



Excellent information.

I agree, Solarforce is a fantastic brand with great products at a wonderful price.


----------



## old4570 (May 12, 2009)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230027

SSC P7 VS R2 Beamshots ...


----------



## notsobrite (May 13, 2009)

i'm using my L2 as an edc but i need a more floody beam- can anyone suggest an inexpensive drop in? i'd love a malkoff but can't justify the cost at this time. thanks


----------



## fishx65 (May 13, 2009)

After spending a lot of time looking at all the Solarforce offerings, I think I'm gonna go with a few of the L2GF-R2M (Gun-Metal) 5 modes. Good choice?


----------



## old4570 (May 13, 2009)

notsobrite said:


> i'm using my L2 as an edc but i need a more floody beam- can anyone suggest an inexpensive drop in? i'd love a malkoff but can't justify the cost at this time. thanks



Head on over to DX and check out the MC-E drop in . 
Dont forget to do the Al-foil trick to the pill so it heatsinks better , still puts out plenty on medium though - SORRY ..

Its high low + strobe , keep forgetting I moded mine with a new driver . 

Still , plenty floody + low mode .


----------



## NonSenCe (May 13, 2009)

yeah that is the one i ordered.. twice. (just so cool lookin color!)

for price of 25 its hard to beat in my mind. 

(even with my faulty battery on second one i ordered it is still worth it)


----------



## old4570 (May 13, 2009)

fishx65 said:


> After spending a lot of time looking at all the Solarforce offerings, I think I'm gonna go with a few of the L2GF-R2M (Gun-Metal) 5 modes. Good choice?



What batt you gona run ... ? [ Solarforcestore.com no longer lists 18650 bodies , there all CR123A , no mention of 18650 ] 

Id recommend 18650 , in which case ask for the 3.7-4.2v 5 mode Pill .

From SFstore :
Uses 2xCR123A primary lithium(included) or 2x16340 rechargeable li-ion batteries
Up to 300 lumens of current regulated output (LED module)
Input voltage (LED module): 3V-8.4V

Or 

Uses both primary lithium(included) or rechargeable li-ion batteries
Up to 300 lumens of current regulated output (LED module)

No mention of 18650 -


----------



## Norm (May 13, 2009)

old4570 said:


> Dont forget to do the Al-foil trick to the pill so it heatsinks better , still puts out plenty on medium though - SORRY ..


Or Improving heat sinking on P60 style drop ins. - CandlePowerForums 
Norm


----------



## Norm (May 13, 2009)

notsobrite said:


> i'm using my L2 as an edc but i need a more floody beam- can anyone suggest an inexpensive drop in? i'd love a malkoff but can't justify the cost at this time. thanks


How about trying some diffusing film on the inside of the lens.
Norm


----------



## fishx65 (May 13, 2009)

old4570 said:


> What batt you gona run ... ? [ Solarforcestore.com no longer lists 18650 bodies , there all CR123A , no mention of 18650 ]
> 
> Id recommend 18650 , in which case ask for the 3.7-4.2v 5 mode Pill .
> 
> ...


 
OOPS, Looks like the L2BF-R2M is the Gun-Metal finish. Says it comes with a 18650 battery. If I don't like the Solarforce 5 modes, I'm just gonna through one of my DX R2's in it. I've been really happy with DX R2's in my 6P.


----------



## boomhauer (May 13, 2009)

fishx65 said:


> After spending a lot of time looking at all the Solarforce offerings, I think I'm gonna go with a few of the L2GF-R2M (Gun-Metal) 5 modes. Good choice?


 
That happens to be _exactly _the model I'm interested in. My wife has been reminded that Father's Day is June 21...


----------



## NonSenCe (May 13, 2009)

not sure if i should of started another thread with this question or not..

i tried to think a good topic for it and couldnt ..so i decided to add it in here.. many read this thread too.. if it should be a separate thread, moderators please move it and make up a good topic for it 

_SO to the dilemma:_

i am trying to decide which would be the "smartest" way to go ahead with this:

i already have Solarforce grey 5-mode r2-led *L2*.
and..
i want another grey *L2,* i would like to have *MC-E* drop-in in that one.
and..
i want cr123 body, to have the option of making the* L2M* from my* L2* 5 mode r2 led.

So i was thinking,

option 1:
there is *MC-E, L2 flashlight *for 50$.
there is *cr123/L2M body* for 10$
total =60$

option 2:
there is "*diy matrix*" combo in ebay (L2 + l2m body and r2 led) for 30$
add *mce drop-in* 30$
total= 60$

option 3:
there is the basic *L2 with 5mode memory r2* 25$ 
add the* mce drop in* 30$
and *l2m body* 10$
total= 65$

_which would be the smartest to buy?_ 

mce option 1: no spare r2 led dropin that comes with other options. has the strike bezel i dont need. but has 18650 battery with it.

diy option 2: no battery. no holster, but has lanyard ring. and strike bezel. the r2 led might just be single mode (basically useless for me then)

basic option 3: has battery, extra r2 5mode led as spare parts, available with smooth bezel that i like (it would be 5$ extra to get to others)

so far i have thought this way:
if the option 2: "diy matrix" has 5 modes then its the winner in my mind. 
if not, then the option 3. -spare led to my other l2 is good to have, and the smooth bezel.

see how difficult this is when one is cheap at heart? for 5dollars!

option 4: option 1 but get the mce drop in from DX for 24$ (even cheaper!) **arrrggghh**


----------



## rmteo (May 13, 2009)

old4570 said:


> What batt you gona run ... ? [ Solarforcestore.com no longer lists 18650 bodies , there all CR123A , no mention of 18650 ]
> 
> No mention of 18650 -



http://www.solarforcestore.com/servlet/the-18650-FLASHLIGHT/Categories


----------



## jenskh (May 13, 2009)

I really like the Solarforce lights, and I have bought some and will buy more. The 5 mode R2 pill I bought uses about 0.33 A from an 18650 battery, and produces far less light than most of my other modules. I have not measured it, but I would guess well beyond 100 lumens. Apart from that the light it produces is nice, and it can be a useful module for many purposes. It it just advertised very wrong with the 300 lumens promised. Another thing is that the battery that came along with the battery was dead, but I guess you can not expect everything with that price. My suggestion is to buy a Solarforce host, but if you want much light, buy a drop in module from another place (I have not yet tried the MCE module, but I guess I will).


----------



## fishx65 (May 13, 2009)

I can't tell from the pics. Which one is the Gun-Metal: L2GF or L2BF? I want to make sure I get the Gun-Metal finish. Gonna place my order when I'm sure!:kiss:


----------



## boomhauer (May 13, 2009)

fishx65 said:


> I can't tell from the pics. Which one is the Gun-Metal: L2GF or L2BF? I want to make sure I get the Gun-Metal finish. Gonna place my order when I'm sure!:kiss:


 
From what I can tell, B is for black and G is for gun-metal (F is for flat bezel).


----------



## Black Rose (May 13, 2009)

boomhauer said:


> From what I can tell, B is for black and G is for gun-metal (F is for flat bezel).


That's correct.


----------



## fishx65 (May 13, 2009)

Just went for the L2GF-R2M! I'm in Michigan. Are we talking DX shipping times here or is Solarforce fairly quick?


----------



## supasizefries (May 13, 2009)

I ordered from the Solarforce store and I got my light in about 2 weeks.


----------



## notsobrite (May 13, 2009)

Norm said:


> How about trying some diffusing film on the inside of the lens.
> Norm



i'm debating ordering the mc-e drop in but don't want to wait a month for it. i guess i could just order it and try to forget i did, and then when it finally does show up i'll be surprised

where would i find diffusing film, norm?


----------



## lightmyway (May 13, 2009)

They say on there website they ship within 48 hrs.I,m in Canada and got my L2 gunmetal in 10 days so i,d say that is fast considering Customs hold up in Hongkong and Canada.Well worth the wait, The gunmetal finish is outstanding so i ordered a sand MCE also ...........


----------



## old4570 (May 13, 2009)

rmteo said:


> http://www.solarforcestore.com/servlet/the-18650-FLASHLIGHT/Categories


----------



## DHart (May 13, 2009)

notsobrite said:


> i'm debating ordering the mc-e drop in but don't want to wait a month for it.



I just bought the Dereelight MC-E lamp (for use in an L2 or Surefire Z2 host), which offers three modes: high-med-low, of which the low is surprisingly low (nice!). I don't know about the DX version of the MC-E, but Dereelight's is surprisingly nice with excellent throw and I really like the med and low settings as well. It runs on two Li-Ion cells. Not as low priced as the DX by any means, but it's a really nice quality lamp, well done!


----------



## old4570 (May 13, 2009)

Holly Smoke ! 

Just got me a DX R2 , with the stock driver it was average , put in my fav driver , and its pushing , 16,000 Lux in my lightbox ... 12000+ in stock form 

My fact stock Solarforce pills 3.7-4.2v ones do 13000 lux , the Ultrafire one I put the same driver into does 14000+ Lux ...

I have to order more drivers :


----------



## supasizefries (May 13, 2009)

old4570 said:


> Holly Smoke !
> 
> Just got me a DX R2 , with the stock driver it was average , put in my fav driver , and its pushing , 16,000 Lux in my lightbox ... 12000+ in stock form
> 
> ...



I'm curious, what driver are you using?


----------



## old4570 (May 14, 2009)

ProductId=1845 @ KD Fast becoming my Fav Driver . Just put in an order for 3 more 
Update : This R2 is drawing up to 1.8A at the tail 

OK - Was playing and found something interesting for Solarforce L2 owners .

If you have a light box , try your flashy with and without the lens . 

With lens , 13000+ Lux , without the lens 16000Lux + .

Wait for it : My Mini L2 with MC-E , 17000+ Lux , without the lens , ready ? ...................................................................................................................................... 22,000+ Lux Thats 5000Lux lost to the lens or close to 20% light loss . 

Interesting , No !


----------



## ada_potato (May 14, 2009)

I thought quality lenses should have about 98% transmission rate.


----------



## boomhauer (May 14, 2009)

So you'd recommend a Surefire replacement lens, or something similar?


----------



## Norm (May 14, 2009)

ada_potato said:


> I thought quality lenses should have about 98% transmission rate.


The L2 lens appears to be plain glass I'm sure it wouldn't be considered a "quality lens" 
Norm


----------



## Slash5 (May 14, 2009)

Norm said:


> The L2 lens appears to be plain glass I'm sure it wouldn't be considered a "quality lens"
> Norm


 
This should be interesting then - I've got 6 lenses on their way from FlashlightLens.com. Shipped today, hopefully will be here by the end of next week.
Rated at 99% transmission.
Looks like it may be worth the $5-6 each.


----------



## NightIntoDay (May 14, 2009)

Slash5 said:


> This should be interesting then - I've got 6 lenses on their way from FlashlightLens.com. Shipped today, hopefully will be here by the end of next week.
> Rated at 99% transmission.
> Looks like it may be worth the $5-6 each.



Can you tell us what size of lens you bought for the Solarforce L2?

Thanks


----------



## old4570 (May 14, 2009)

Slash5 said:


> This should be interesting then - I've got 6 lenses on their way from FlashlightLens.com. Shipped today, hopefully will be here by the end of next week.
> Rated at 99% transmission.
> Looks like it may be worth the $5-6 each.



I ordered some 99% transmission from KD ... to see ... 

20% loss just reeks ...

L2 lens is , 27.5mm , the ones on KD are 28mm multi coated bla bla : Here


----------



## clint eastwood (May 14, 2009)

I'm new, does KD mean Kaidomain I assume?


----------



## Black Rose (May 14, 2009)

Slash5 said:


> This should be interesting then - I've got 6 lenses on their way from FlashlightLens.com. Shipped today, hopefully will be here by the end of next week.
> Rated at 99% transmission.
> Looks like it may be worth the $5-6 each.


Which size did you get?

The ones the MrGman used for his L2s in his sphere tests (26.8mm x 1.85mm) are currently sold out and should be in soon.

According to my calipers, the Solarforce L2 lenses measure 28.02mm x 2.03mm


----------



## boomhauer (May 14, 2009)

clint eastwood said:


> I'm new, does KD mean Kaidomain I assume?


:twothumbs :welcome:


----------



## Slash5 (May 15, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Which size did you get?
> The ones the MrGman used for his L2s in his sphere tests (26.8mm x 1.85mm) are currently sold out and should be in soon.
> According to my calipers, the Solarforce L2 lenses measure 28.02mm x 2.03mm


 
I ordered both the 28.8 X 1.9 and the 28.6 X 2.84 to try.
I measured 28.3 X 2 but there should be room for up to 29mm. 
I just checked again and just noticed that the bottom rubber ring is stepped for the lens so I may have trouble. I might have to go to a normal 0-ring for the bottom or flip the stepped one upside down.


----------



## clint eastwood (May 15, 2009)

Why would the stock lends be losing 20%? Is it tinted or just crappy glass?


----------



## boomhauer (May 15, 2009)

May simply be reflection, although I don't know what kind of loss is typical for that. That's why the best lenses have anti-reflective (AR) coatings.


----------



## Zatoichi (May 15, 2009)

old4570 said:


> If you have a light box , try your flashy with and without the lens .
> 
> With lens , 13000+ Lux , without the lens 16000Lux + .
> 
> ...



Just a quick question on this. When you tested them without lenses did they still have the bezels on? I'm wondering if that would make any difference to the readings as the bezels (especially the crenulated ones) cut off some of the spill. Just a thought.


----------



## iWiLL (May 16, 2009)

Here is another short colour comparison.

From top:
*Solarforce L2D* (Sand): very nice matt finish
*UltraFire WF-503B* Cree R2-WC - Grey (Olive/OD): nice colour, matt finish (but not as matt as the L2D), but the rest of the light is not that special
*Solarforce L2GF* (Grey/Gun-Metal): smooth, glossy finish

Dropins:
*Solarforce R2M 5 modes*
Red Label: Solarforce LC-1, R2-M 4.2V-8.4V,..
nice dropin, overall good performance, memory mode

*Ultrafire R2 1 mode*
Label: Super Bright R2

*Solarforce R2 1 mode*: identical with the Ultrafire dropin
Label: R2 (they just cut away the "Super Bright" part)

These are exactly the same dropins and I am pretty sure they are not from Solarforce as told here:



boomhauer said:


> *Re: 5-mode memory*
> The bulbs are the same with Solarforce Label or Super Bright label, they are from the same factory.



The Solarforce R2M dropin is brighter and the single mode dropins have a green tint.


----------



## old4570 (May 16, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> Just a quick question on this. When you tested them without lenses did they still have the bezels on? I'm wondering if that would make any difference to the readings as the bezels (especially the crenulated ones) cut off some of the spill. Just a thought.



Its not the Bezels ... The bezel may effect spill/flood ever so slightly , but they wont kill 20% of the brightness . 

Anyway , you would see the shape of the bezel when shining the light on a flat surface .. 

Its the lens . I have some new ones on order , so , will see . 
I have coated ones and plain ones on order just to see .


----------



## clint eastwood (May 16, 2009)

What size drivers and drop-ins fit this?


----------



## lightmyway (May 16, 2009)

P60 dropins,check the sticky on its the first post.


----------



## Zatoichi (May 16, 2009)

old4570 said:


> Its not the Bezels ... The bezel may effect spill/flood ever so slightly , but they wont kill 20% of the brightness .



Fair enough. I just wondered because I was surprised how much of the spill those bezels can cut off. I may be thinking of my actual P60 though which seems to have very wide spill without a bezel.


----------



## old4570 (May 16, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> Fair enough. I just wondered because I was surprised how much of the spill those bezels can cut off. I may be thinking of my actual P60 though which seems to have very wide spill without a bezel.



You were right - The bezel does have effect ...

13200Lux - Stock
14100Lux - Less Bezel = Cost 900+ Lux or approx 6.8%
16500Lux - Less Lens @ Bezel Lens costs = 2400Lux approx 17%

Ok , there we go . :thinking:


----------



## boomhauer (May 16, 2009)

old4570 said:


> You were right - The bezel does have effect ...
> 
> 13200Lux - Stock
> 14100Lux - Less Bezel = Cost 900+ Lux or approx 6.8%
> ...


 
It'll be interesting to see if your 99% KD lens will improve the efficiency - should be a 5-6% improvement if their figures are correct.


----------



## old4570 (May 18, 2009)

KD still has my orders Pending - Packing .

So might have them early next week ..
DX has already shipped the plain glass lenses I ordered . But not my SSC P7 .
Im just itching to build a L2 SSC P7 or Two . 
A single 18650 P7 and a 2 x 18650 P7 .... Hot stuff !


----------



## fishx65 (May 18, 2009)

fishx65 said:


> Just went for the L2GF-R2M! I'm in Michigan. Are we talking DX shipping times here or is Solarforce fairly quick?


 

To answer my own question, 5 days! Surprised the heck out of me cuz I'm on DX shipping time!!


----------



## ronparr (May 18, 2009)

Adding to the confusion about the drop-in labeling: I just got an L2R2 from the Solarforce store. I got the 5 mode drop-in with memory. Here's what I received:

- A very nicely made light.
- A drop-in with a small, silver label that just says "R2", nothing else.
- An "S-O-S" mode that's actually an "S-O" mode.
- A light that, despite being fairly well focused, feels a little less bright than what I was expecting.

Overall, I'm pretty happy, but I do have the nagging feeling that I might have gotten a less efficient driver/emitter than I was expecting. I expected a bigger delta from my cheapie 3xAAA "Handy Cree", DX sku: 13974. 

Perhaps I was expecting a little too much, but now I'm trying to figure out if it's worth doing some more quantitative tests or trying a different pill. :thinking:


----------



## DHart (May 19, 2009)

The Solarforcestore is quicker in getting items to your door than DX for sure. My delivery from solarforcestore took about a week, IIRC. And DX always seems to be somewhere around two weeks.


----------



## clint eastwood (May 19, 2009)

Anyone know the battery life on low-high with 1x 18650 battery?


----------



## old4570 (May 19, 2009)

Depends on the LED / driver you get ...

I got one where the lowest is 400mA , thats about 6 hours run time .
200mA is around 10Hours + 
Just depends on what the LED pulls on each setting .


----------



## Norm (May 19, 2009)

ronparr said:


> - An "S-O-S" mode that's actually an "S-O" mode.



My Solarforce lights also don't have SOS just as your mentioned SOSOSOSOSOSO.

The light I just measured is 900mA Hi, 700mA Mid 350mA Low, making the three modes far to close in output. I'd prefer the main modes were much better spaced just guessing 900mA, 500mA, 50mA, I like a low low.
Drop in = Silver label "SolarforceR2-M" "solarforce R2-M3.7V" engraved below the label.
All tail measurement with a freshly charged 18650.
Norm


----------



## ronparr (May 19, 2009)

Norm said:


> My Solarforce lights also don't have SOS just as your mentioned SOSOSOSOSOSO.



I'm not sure if there's a difference, but I'd describe mine as "SO_" rather than "SOSOSO..." because there's a pause after each O. Perhaps it's the same thing and we're just describing it differently...



> The light I just measured is 900mA Hi, 700mA Mid 350mA Low, making the three modes far to close in output. I'd prefer the main modes were much better spaced just guessing 900mA, 500mA, 50mA, I like a low low.
> Drop in = Silver label "SolarforceR2-M" "solarforce R2-M3.7V" engraved below the label.
> All tail measurement with a freshly charged 18650.
> Norm


Thanks very much for your data. Subjectively, the gaps between my modes seems pretty large, but I do realize that there's not a linear relationship between current and perceived brightness. I'll need to pick up a multimeter that's up to the task first, but I plan to test mine now. 

900mA seems a bit low to me, but I guess it's consistent with other cheap drop-ins.


----------



## fishx65 (May 19, 2009)

Just like you guys said, the quality of this light is really awesome! My 5 mode has memory but does have some lag time when turning it on. Unfortunately mine was delivered without the retaining ring, O-ring and lens! I just sent the Solarforce Store an E-mail and I hope they send me the missing parts. Gonna definitely order a few more if they take care of this issue. Wish they would wrap these up a little better before shipping!!!
Update: Very quick response from Raymond at the Solarforce Store! He's gonna ship me the parts my light was missing. Great service!!!


----------



## lightmyway (May 19, 2009)

My L2 has the lag on startup, its caused by the switch,which i upgraded i also ordered new ULC lens from flashlightlens at the low price of this light i sure don't mine spending extra on modifications


----------



## ronparr (May 19, 2009)

lightmyway said:


> My L2 has the lag on startup, its caused by the switch,which i upgraded...



Mine has a slight lag too, but this is with the switch that came with the light.


----------



## linterno (May 19, 2009)

clint eastwood said:


> Anyone know the battery life on low-high with 1x 18650 battery?


My L2 with "Super Bright R2" drop-in pulls 1074mA on High, 460 mA on middle and 75 mA on low with a 4.15 volts (meesured open circuit) Solarforce protected 2400mAh Li-Ion.

With a 3.8v (measured open circuit) Panasonic 1800mAh Li-Ion battery it pulls 700 mA on high, 260+ mA on middle and 55 mA on low.


----------



## fishx65 (May 19, 2009)

ronparr said:


> Mine has a slight lag too, but this is with the switch that came with the light.


 

I'm not so sure it is because of the switch. When I put my DX R2 in the Solarforce it fires right up without the lag. The lag is not a big deal but I think it's the Solarforce 5 mode module causing this.


----------



## phantom23 (May 25, 2009)

3,7-4,2V module runtime graph with 2800mAh 18650 cell from solarforcestore.com (charged once, 36 hours ago). 175 minutes to 50%, after 185 minutes light switched to medium mode.


----------



## fishx65 (May 28, 2009)

Been using my new gunmetal 5 mode for about a week now. Very nice torch! Seems well made and very solid. The Gunmetal finish is really cool. Would serve me a lot better if it just had high and low but I can always just drop one of my DX R2's in it to make it a one mode. I still have to say that the quality of my very old 6P is a little better but not by very much. For 25 bucks a pop, I'm gonna order me a few more. Anyone know how long she will run on low and medium with primary 123's?


----------



## Ronin (May 30, 2009)

I just ordered a gunmetal L2 from a dealer on ebay. No drop-in $14.99 shipped great price I would say. It's going to be a nice host for a warm M60 flood. Think I might order more for that price.


----------



## Norm (Jun 3, 2009)

If your looking for a coated lens for your L2 this isn't it http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1766
It appears to be the exact same lens that comes supplied with the L2, it measure exactly the same in both dimensions so it will make a good replacement for the standard lens but doesn't appear to be "Multi-Layer Coated" as stated on the page linked above.
Norm

EDIT: I've spend a bit more time evaluating these lenses and they do seem to be clearer and if you get the reflections on the glass just right they do appear to coated.


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 4, 2009)

If you want a UCL lens that fits the Solarforce L2, get the 26.8mm x 1.85mm UCL v2 (for the Mr. Bulk Chameleon) from flashlightlens.


----------



## Linger (Jun 4, 2009)

Solarforcestore rocks! seriously great price and service.
I emailed and asked for a warm-tint (I said 5a or something warm) with my order (gunmetal 18650 multi-mode r2) from solarforcestore. They wrote back and said my light would ship as requested. my light shipped the next day. $25 for light, stainless steel flat bezel (no striky for me) battery, holster.
As requested, a warm-tint** r2 emittor arrived. It's one of the 'sluggy' ones, with a perceptible pause between mode changes (hi-mid-low-strobe-sos)

I'm very impressed. The light out-throws my jetbeam (IIIproST), and it's a warm tint! Honestly, custom tint's! that's excellent service.

second, the holster i received, ultrafire branded...is amazing. it's the best holster I have. Particular high-lights are the velcro + buttons on front (two bottons on the front, to fit crenelate bezels I guess) And the belt-loop on back, also velcro + button and can be fasened to any fixed belt (molle-type) gear b/c the hoster strap opens. It's leather with balistic nylon.

Contra to other posters, I"m happy the light arrived in an envelope in it's holster. I don't need extra plastic packaging to throw away.

Best,
Linger


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 4, 2009)

what? warm tinted available from them? AWESOME! 

-will email them right away then


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 4, 2009)

Warm means warmer than WC not 5A...


----------



## Linger (Jun 4, 2009)

*requested warm tint with order*

I don't know how to tell exactly what bin I have (i don't know this is possible after it has been installed)
I can say this is warm. This emittor is above neutral (white, white) it is a warmer emittor with red / purple undertones.
It's not cool, it's not blue or green undertones.

seriously, i've enough 'cool' and warm tints to compare too.


----------



## JBorneu (Jun 4, 2009)

Warm tinted R2's? I thought warm tints were only available for Q3 and older cree's? Or am I confusing two things?


----------



## SubLumen (Jun 4, 2009)

How well does the memory function work on the 5-modes?

For those of you with a 5-mode, what is the down side vs a single mode? 

I've got a black R2 single mode that I really like and was planning on getting another in desert sand and have considered a 5 mode, but it seems it may be annoying to have to scroll through all of the modes. 

I don't need full power all of the time so I'd leave it on low or medium (I'm using 18650's). I don't utilize strobe or SOS at all.

Is there a high/low drop in that would be a solution? 

FWIW, I've got a Fenix L2d that is pretty easy to control since some modes are separated by roatating the bezel - I can count on starting up on low or turbo and never have to use the strobes.

Thanks,

Sub


----------



## JLEGG (Jun 4, 2009)

sublumen
of the ones i just bought:
single mode is brighter
5 mode has a pretty low mode
the MC-E dropin i just got has 
a 3 mode Bright, medium and strobe. medium looks like its around 100 lums.
bright is bright but is all flood no spot


----------



## dirtech (Jun 4, 2009)

JBorneu said:


> Warm tinted R2's? I thought warm tints were only available for Q3 and older cree's? Or am I confusing two things?



I don't know alot about tints and what emitters have what, but I know that my cool tint EagleTac M2XC4 with R2s is much warmer than the R2s I got with my L2.


----------



## ronparr (Jun 4, 2009)

SubLumen said:


> How well does the memory function work on the 5-modes?



I think it's pretty well executed. You half-press to change modes. If you turn off then on again within a few seconds, there's a risk that you'll accidentally change modes.


----------



## Norm (Jun 10, 2009)

Post 195, I think I was wrong. 
See post for my edit.
Norm


----------



## choaticwhisper (Jun 10, 2009)

What is the correct size? 28mm x 2mm


----------



## Norm (Jun 10, 2009)

choaticwhisper said:


> What is the correct size? 28mm x 2mm


Sorry I can't measure the KD lenses as they have been installed, my aluminium L2 was 28 X 2 MM and my SS L2 lens was 28 X 1.5 MM. From memory the KD lenses were 28 X 2 MM.
Norm


----------



## Wiggle (Jun 10, 2009)

JBorneu said:


> Warm tinted R2's? I thought warm tints were only available for Q3 and older cree's? Or am I confusing two things?


 
R2s are only available in the Wx band I think. So they will not be truly warm but some of them are close enough to look noticably warmer than the typical cool tint.

5B tint recently became available in Q4 flux, that's the highest flux I know of for the neutral/warm tints.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 10, 2009)

choaticwhisper said:


> What is the correct size? 28mm x 2mm



I bought a pack of ten 27mm lenses from DX and they fit really well. They're not an upgrade but they're okay if you just want spare lenses.


----------



## choaticwhisper (Jun 10, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> I bought a pack of ten 27mm lenses from DX and they fit really well. They're not an upgrade but they're okay if you just want spare lenses.


I would like an upgrade. Anti-reflective coating.


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 10, 2009)

choaticwhisper said:


> I would like an upgrade. Anti-reflective coating.


See post 196. Flashlightlens has UCL AR lenses.

I have that lens in both of my L2s.

Same lens MrGman used in his integrated sphere tests with the Solarforce L2 body.


----------



## choaticwhisper (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok Thats what I thought, Just wanted to make sure.
Why doesnt someone report that it will work with the SolarForce L2?


----------



## old4570 (Jun 10, 2009)

These fit = KD 

About a 10% improvement ...


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 10, 2009)

old4570 said:


> These fit = KD
> 
> About a 10% improvement ...


Thats the same one that Norm was talking about in post 195.


----------



## Mikey V (Jun 14, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> See post 196. Flashlightlens has UCL AR lenses.
> 
> I have that lens in both of my L2s.
> 
> Same lens MrGman used in his integrated sphere tests with the Solarforce L2 body.


 
I put one of these UCL lenses in all my L2's (10 in all) save 3. One is the special all stainless one, and it seems that this light does not have a standard L2 lens. It is quite a bit thinner than stock and the 1.85 thick UCL lens is almost a third thicker. The shiny crenellated bezel will not screw down fully, so I had to forgo a UCL in that one. Its a showpiece anyway. 

My other 2 holdouts are a trickier problem These two have the stainless strike bezel ring. Unlike the aluminum ones which unscrewed easily, and the flat stainless rings, for which my little tool unscrewed easily, the SS strike bezels are both frozen fast as if epoxied in. Has anyone had any success in unscrewing these bezels without doing damage? Chucking it in a vice and having at it with a pipe wrench are clearly not viable options!


----------



## old4570 (Jun 15, 2009)

Use a tea towel on the bezel , this will give you more power and less pain .
If this does not do the job , ?? Id hate to recommend heat as it would most likely damage the O rings etc !


----------



## Mikey V (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm way past tea towels! I tried wrapping the bezel with a rubber protector and used a channel lock pliers. Nada!


----------



## Slash5 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've just ordered 5 of the KD lenses to try.
I've installed a couple of the 28.8 lenses from FlashlightLens.com. I had to grind them down to 28. Used a diamond file on one and a band sander on the other.
I'll have to compare them to the KD lenses when they arrive.


----------



## dirtech (Jun 15, 2009)

Slash5 said:


> I've just ordered 5 of the KD lenses to try.
> I've installed a couple of the 28.8 lenses from FlashlightLens.com. I had to grind them down to 28. Used a diamond file on one and a band sander on the other.
> I'll have to compare them to the KD lenses when they arrive.



I put in an order for a lens as well from KD. Seems like a cheap way to get some more output even if not that noticeable plus I have a backup lens.

How is KD's customer service? I sent an email to them and have yet to hear back from them and am worried they are going to send my order to the wrong address.


----------



## Norm (Jun 15, 2009)

dirtech said:


> How is KD's customer service?


Very slow delivery, but otherwise seems reliable.
Norm


----------



## Norm (Jun 15, 2009)

Mikey V said:


> I put one of these UCL lenses in all my L2's (10 in all) save 3. One is the special all stainless one, and it seems that this light does not have a standard L2 lens. It is quite a bit thinner than stock and the 1.85 thick UCL lens is almost a third thicker. The shiny crenellated bezel will not screw down fully, so I had to forgo a UCL in that one. Its a showpiece anyway.
> 
> My other 2 holdouts are a trickier problem These two have the stainless strike bezel ring. Unlike the aluminum ones which unscrewed easily, and the flat stainless rings, for which my little tool unscrewed easily, the SS strike bezels are both frozen fast as if epoxied in. Has anyone had any success in unscrewing these bezels without doing damage? Chucking it in a vice and having at it with a pipe wrench are clearly not viable options!


The lens will fit if you file the back of the crenulated bezel and or use a thinner O ring than the original. 
To remove your bezel try an old piece of carpet, with just the head in your hands try pushing the bezel into the pile hard and give it a sharp twist.
Norm


----------



## old4570 (Jun 16, 2009)

dirtech said:


> I put in an order for a lens as well from KD. Seems like a cheap way to get some more output even if not that noticeable plus I have a backup lens.
> 
> How is KD's customer service? I sent an email to them and have yet to hear back from them and am worried they are going to send my order to the wrong address.



KD is is good ... They do have problems responding to emails though ..

Bit of a hit and miss with corespondance ...

Also the descriptions are a little lacking on certain items ...


----------



## pmoore (Jun 16, 2009)

I am trying KD now, I have a couple things on order. Don't even ask me about DX.


----------



## Mikey V (Jun 16, 2009)

Norm said:


> The lens will fit if you file the back of the crenulated bezel and or use a thinner O ring than the original.
> To remove your bezel try an old piece of carpet, with just the head in your hands try pushing the bezel into the pile hard and give it a sharp twist.
> Norm


 
Norm, the L2 bezel ring does not have an o-ring. It has a rubber retainer ring that the lens sits in. It looks like a bottle cap without a center. The glass sits in it and the rubber wraps around the side walls. The bottom of the rubber is needed to cushion the glass because it sits on a metal rim and then a fiber washer goes over it and clamps the lens and retainer down as you tighten the bezel ring. With this setup, the lens thickness is a critical factor and it means that no UCL is available that is thin enough. I don't mind though. As I said, this is only on the one-off special all stainless serial numbered edition I have. The standard L2's have a thicker lens, about equal to the 1.85mm thick UCL thickness. 

It is my two standard L2's with SS strike bezel rings that are stuck fast. I'll give your carpet idea a try. I need to find the right piece now! Plan B is to just order two new complete bezel assemblies with regular retainer rings in place of the strike bezel rings and put the UCL glass in those. I can keep the pointy ones for the coming collapse to repel Klingons. They are liable to get all bloodied then, so who needs a UCL! 

Mike


----------



## Mikey V (Jun 16, 2009)

Slash5 said:


> I've just ordered 5 of the KD lenses to try.
> I've installed a couple of the 28.8 lenses from FlashlightLens.com. I had to grind them down to 28. Used a diamond file on one and a band sander on the other.
> I'll have to compare them to the KD lenses when they arrive.


 
The UCL's I bought from Flashlightlens.com are the 26.8 x 1.85mm size, and they will fit the L2 without modification. They are a bit looser in the retainer cup than standard, but not a problem. Just center the lens and tighten the ring. The rubber retainer flange is wide enough to absorb the slightly looser fit as these are ever so slightly smaller in diameter than standard. Thickness is perfect though.


----------



## Norm (Jun 16, 2009)

Mikey V said:


> Norm, the L2 bezel ring does not have an o-ring. It has a rubber retainer ring that the lens sits in. It looks like a bottle cap without a center. The glass sits in it and the rubber wraps around the side walls. The bottom of the rubber is needed to cushion the glass because it sits on a metal rim and then a fiber washer goes over it and clamps the lens and retainer down as you tighten the bezel ring. With this setup, the lens thickness is a critical factor and it means that no UCL is available that is thin enough. I don't mind though. As I said, this is only on the one-off special all stainless serial numbered edition I have. The standard L2's have a thicker lens, about equal to the 1.85mm thick UCL thickness.


Hi Mike I have the same light with the KD lens installed, I'm using a red O ring (silicone I think) and the plastic ring (I like the look of the red O ring), I removed about .3mm from the back of the bezel, there is enough there to remove .5mm and you will be able to use the original black ring. The lens was centered and doesn't touch the edges at all. Also took the sharp edges off the bezel.








​ Norm


----------



## Roberts30 (Jun 27, 2009)

Howdy
This is my first post on CPF! lovecpf
I just bought a Solarforce L2 with the Cree R2 drop in (single mode)
off of ebay yesterday.. :twothumbs
I can't wait until I get it, I was wondering how much throw these lights have.. Also has anyone here bought off of ITC on ebay, if so how long did it take you to get your product? (Again I can't wait LOL)
I am somewhat new to the world of flashlights, but I find it all awesome! :thumbsup:

-Roberts


----------



## old4570 (Jun 28, 2009)

international trading company ...

Yeah there good !


----------



## aussiebuddha (Jul 8, 2009)

just ordered an AR lens from kaidomain.
Anyone knows where I can get a plastic ring or silicone o-ring to protect the lens?
also, whats this? http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=9064
multilayer coated lens? is it better than AR?


----------



## Norm (Jul 8, 2009)

The original O ring should be fine, except on the SS L2.
Norm


----------



## Hrvoje (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm bit confused. Just received Solarforce L2M (Cree R2 3 mode).

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=9458

After I made some sort of special key I manage to remove bezel ring. Measured lens, and diameter is 29.4 mm. Thickness is 1.84 mm. I am curious, did I get original Solarforce or L2M have different lens?

Hrvoje


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 30, 2009)

I thought that the heads on the L2 and L2M were the same.

The lenses in both of my Solarforce L2 (not L2M) were 28.02mm x 2.03mm.

The tailcap on the light you bought is not a Solarforce tailcap, so it's possible the head isn't either.

The lens measurement you posted is closer to the lens size of my Spiderfire X-03, which was 28.98mm x 1.86mm.


----------



## kiev88cm (Dec 30, 2009)

* I'm new to the forums and want to purchase my first "tactical" flashight and am intrested in the Solarforce L2 impressions (Cree R2 5-mode)* . *ng visited the Solarfore store site I am confused as to which light is the Solarforce L2 with 5 mode. The closest I find is their Ultrafire 503B-R2M, after seeing a review earlier in this thread these did not have as" crisp threads" ect. *
* I guess I'm asking where to purchase the Solarforce L2- 5 mode at the best price ( non-Ebay ). Links appreciated. *
* Great site and I will continue to follow this thread. Thanks in advance.- Bill*


----------



## rje58 (Dec 30, 2009)

sbflashlights.com



kiev88cm said:


> * I guess I'm asking where to purchase the Solarforce L2- 5 mode at the best price ( non-Ebay ). Links appreciated. *
> * Great site and I will continue to follow this thread. Thanks in advance.- Bill*


----------



## sabre7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mikey V said:


> My other 2 holdouts are a trickier problem These two have the stainless strike bezel ring. Unlike the aluminum ones which unscrewed easily, and the flat stainless rings, for which my little tool unscrewed easily, the SS strike bezels are both frozen fast as if epoxied in. Has anyone had any success in unscrewing these bezels without doing damage? Chucking it in a vice and having at it with a pipe wrench are clearly not viable options!



Same problem here, tried carpet idea with no luck. Placing it in a vice then twisting with channel lock or vice grip pliers may be the only way to get it to budge. But then it would be so mutilated there would be no point, might be easier just to buy a new SF head.


----------



## kiev88cm (Dec 30, 2009)

* Thanks rge58,



*
*I'm such a kid; I couldn't wait and ordered one from [email protected] I ordered the Solarforce L2, 5 Mode Cree R2 LED, 4.2V - 8.4V, and two CR123A Batteries. I spoke to him by phone first and he walked me through (I am a neophyte) then ordered from his website. ....maybe this will tide me over until I can justify a EagleTac T20C2 or maybe a OlightM21.....*


----------



## old4570 (Dec 30, 2009)

kiev88cm said:


> * I'm new to the forums and want to purchase my first "tactical" flashight and am intrested in the Solarforce L2 impressions (Cree R2 5-mode)* . *ng visited the Solarfore store site I am confused as to which light is the Solarforce L2 with 5 mode. The closest I find is their Ultrafire 503B-R2M, after seeing a review earlier in this thread these did not have as" crisp threads" ect. *
> * I guess I'm asking where to purchase the Solarforce L2- 5 mode at the best price ( non-Ebay ). Links appreciated. *
> * Great site and I will continue to follow this thread. Thanks in advance.- Bill*



Solarforce store no longer sell solarforce .

Try Ebay .


----------



## kiev88cm (Dec 30, 2009)

sabre7 said:


> Same problem here, tried carpet idea with no luck. Placing it in a vice then twisting with channel lock or vice grip pliers may be the only way to get it to budge. But then it would be so mutilated there would be no point, might be easier just to buy a new SF head.


 *Try wiping it with alcohol then use the bottom of your mouse pad ( flat rubber sheet ) to grip with. They used to sell flat rubber sheets like clothes to remove jar lids.... I use these to remove stuck filters on camera lenes. Hope this helps.*


----------



## Liteskr42 (Dec 30, 2009)

Try placing the head , window down in boiling hot water for a cpl minutes. Thend repeat again with more boiling water, just about 1/4" enough to submerse the ring in. Then dry it off and give it a go on the mous bad again. If its some form of loctite that should help loosen its grip . It worked for me in multiple situations


----------



## Norm (Dec 30, 2009)

kiev88cm said:


> * visited the Solarfore store site I am confused as to which light is the Solarforce L2 with 5 mode. *


*
**Welcome to SBFlashlights The best place for Solarforce and dropins.
*

Norm


----------



## cab980002 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jim at Solarforce-usa.com is also a great place to buy from.


----------



## kiev88cm (Jan 4, 2010)

* Thought I would tell of a good experience: I just ordered my first small ( tactical ) flashlight and from browsing the posts and with your help, I placed an order with Solarforce-USA. First I sent Jim an e-mail which he responded to right away and then I called to ask some other questions I had....very nice guy, and very helpful, I might add.*
* Placed my order on Wednesday the 30th late and received it in today's mail.( jan 4th / I’m in Maryland ) I ordered the L2 5-mode R2 4.2V-8.4V in Tan and 2-Panisonic CR123 batteries. In my package I found a note saying that he was out of stock on the Panasonic and gave me 2 additional cells at no charge.... Yeah!!!*
* I am very happy with my purchase , The light was packed well , so no shipment scratches, nicely anodized , very even overall ,and no machine swirls on the flats as some have expressed> After inspecting I simply lubed the “o” rings front and rear with some dialectric grease I have and assembled. I noticed that if I played with the strobe ( which is very quick ) I could slow the pulsation in memory mode., but I could also get it to go back to the quick pulsation....no problem for me. I think my older brother may be wanting a AA size Solarforce soon .......glad Jim sent the extra cells as I can't refrain from messing with this light. *
* Any suggestions on a good belt/ or outside the pants clip, either Solarforce or ...???*
*All in all I'm very happy with my purchase, the vendor and the help I received here...Thanks Guys!




*


----------



## Stena (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey guys, i'd like to welcome myself by saying hello and posting my two Solarforce beauty's.

Solarforce L2 sand ver.











Solarforce L2 BK in urban environment.
*

*


----------



## specops74 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce L2 Modes*

Hello CPF! Since I am new with torches, can anyone tell me what determines the modes of solarforce l2 flashlight, the click switch or drop-in. Thanks.


----------



## dosmun (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Solarforce L2 Modes*



specops74 said:


> Hello CPF! Since I am new with torches, can anyone tell me what determines the modes of solarforce l2 flashlight, the click switch or drop-in. Thanks.




The Drop In


----------

